# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Charlotte 6:00pm C-SET / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *This Cat's been De-clawed* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (38-31) (16-18 on road) @ Charlotte Bobcats (15-54) (12-23 at home) 









Charlotte Coliseum, Wednesday March 30th, 2005
Chicago @ Charlotte 6:00pm	C-SET / CSN-CHI / NBALP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Stanford-5'10-KNIGHT <> UCLA-6'8-KAPONO <> Alabama-6'7-WALLACE <> UConn-6'10-OKAFOR <> Ljubljana-7'1-BREZEC*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*SYRACUSE-6'3-HART <> Kentucky-6'5-BOGANS <> Michigan-6'6-ROBINSON <> FresnoState-6'10-ELY*


*Season Series*







vs








101 vs 93
94 @ 90
2-0


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Nice game thread, once again BDG. Does anyone know Deng's status?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

We have to guard against a letdown . . . we need this game to keep pace with Washington.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

7thwatch said:


> We have to guard against a letdown . . . we need this game to keep pace with Washington.



Not only that but just to hold onto our current playoff position.


----------



## DionDublin (Mar 29, 2005)

cats been playing pretty good lately, hope bulls win it though.

btw awesome work BDG, this is without a doubt the best template design i've seen on this board !!! keep it up :clap:

also can i join ure club ? chandler i a keeper, no doubt about it !!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

DionDublin said:


> cats been playing pretty good lately, hope bulls win it though.
> 
> btw awesome work BDG, this is without a doubt the best template design i've seen on this board !!! keep it up :clap:
> 
> also can i join ure club ? chandler i a keeper, no doubt about it !!!



thanks for the props!

added you to the club


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Horns 98
Claws 71


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

This is a game we should win and we need to win if we wannt pass Washington.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

<p align="center"> <img src="http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/caseeaglesbball/slothnews.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"></p>

<p align="center"> <img src="http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/caseeaglesbball/bullscats330.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"></p>

<p align="center"><b><u>Season Series: Bulls 2-0<br></u></b>101-93 W<br>94-90 W</p>

<p align="left">The Chicago Bulls square of with the Charlotte Bobcats in the
3rd meeting between the two teams this season.  The Bobcats step into the
shoes of the Bulls of the past.  They had their one top draft pick, Emeka
Okafor and Elton Brand for the Bulls, along with some nice other pieces and cap
space.  The franchises in shambles, and nothing seems to be working. 
The Bulls escaped this pattern, and now they are a top team in the Eastern
Conference.  Kirk Hinrich will likely sit out this game, but is still a
possibility to play as a game time decision.  Ben Gordon has been in a
slump as of late and will hope to find his groove again.  The biggest story
of the game will be how the Bobcats are able to respond to the post presence of
Eddy Curry.  Eddy has led the Bulls in scoring the past 5 games.  Eddy
is averaging 21.6 points a game since returning from the injury that sidelined
him for 3 games.  No one can stop the big man, but Charlotte Bobcats rookie
sensation Emeka Okafor will try to do that.  It will be an intense battle
down to the end like the previous two matchups.</p>

<p align="center"> </p>


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

sloth said:


> <p align="center"> <img src="http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/caseeaglesbball/slothnews.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"></p>
> 
> <p align="center"> <img src="http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/caseeaglesbball/bullscats330.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"></p>
> 
> ...



nice work sloth!

if you can keep this up for every bulls match, we are about to make a good collabo. :wink:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> nice work sloth!
> 
> if you can keep this up for every bulls match, we are about to make a good collabo. :wink:


we'll have our game threads so good by playoff team, that it scares the other team into losing the game. :biggrin:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Won't be a walk in the park, judging by how the 'Cats have played the Bulls this year. They did beat Miami the other day so that counts for something. Bulls have to be careful, a loss tonight would probably put us 2 behind the Wiz as they a pathetically easy game at home tonight against the Hawks.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

On the Score they're saying Deng is likely to play tonight.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the Bulls will be out to exact some vengence and will win..


Bulls 98

Cats 89


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

98










79


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

is the game starting now or in 1 hour?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

greekbullsfan said:


> is the game starting now or in 1 hour?


In an hour.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

should be our game , even though it's away.

Bulls 98

Cats 92

Ben with 25


Is Deng playing??


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

15 minutes till tip.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Hinrich playing tonight?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

shagmopdog said:


> Hinrich playing tonight?



no :curse:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> no :curse:


NOOOOOOO MISS CAPTAIN KIRK


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

shagmopdog said:


> Hinrich playing tonight?


The question is if Curry is playing. Apparently he has "flu-like symptoms".


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

no curry too.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Jonathan said:


> The question is if Curry is playing. Apparently he has "flu-like symptoms".


Then apparently he needs to suck it up and realize we need him bad


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

no kirk. no curry and probably deg will play few minutes.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Guys our starting lineup blows

Noc Duhon Pike Davis, and Othello

START DENG AGAIN HES WAY BETTER THAN DAVIS AND NOC AND PIKE

Lol look how empty their stadium is


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

curry not playing?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

OMG this looks like a fricken park district basketball game


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

no eddy.
no kirk.

how's luol? is he able to go?



can't fall asleep on the cat tonight.

meanwhile: eddy did an interview with the (very pretty) bobcat sideline reporter after bulls shootaround today. he looked fine. but then again, she was very pretty.

:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben will have to score lots tonight with no Eddy,Kirk and half a Deng!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Why is Curry out? Will Deng play?

Does anyone know the Status of Curry, Deng, and Hinrich for tomrrow? I've been waiting for tomorrow's game since they annouced that they will put it on TNT. I hope that everyone plays soon. We are a game up on Cleveland, and a game behind the Wiz. No room for error. Gotta beat Charlotte both times this week, and we need to beat Cleveland so we get the tie breaker (Conf Record).


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We have on the floor the worst scoring starting lineup ever or what!?!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Skiles needs to change the lineup right now


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Timeout after 2 minutes...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

holy ****, what a line up we have in there


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

At least Ben has to be on court , or play 35+ minutes with the lack of scoring options we have tonight...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Whats wrong with Curry?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

this is going to be an ugly game. ugly, ugly, ugly.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I just realised we might lose this game with the players available , not to mention Bobcats are playing much better lately!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

O wait now we put the good lineup in or at least an improved one


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Will Deng, Curry, Hinrich play tomorrow?

Got I hope at least two of them play tomorrow, since I can finally see a game on TV. What is wrong with Curry? Is it still his knee (that got banged up a few days ago)?

Man, this is the worse time of the season to get hurt/sick.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

And Thats Y Deng Should Start Again!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hope this one won't finish being a contender with the NO lose 7 games ago as 'the most frustrating loss' of the season :|


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Goooooooooooood morninggggggggg Ben!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Two three's in a row from Gordon, that's what we're going to need with this lineup.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ben might go for 40 points tonite


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

The Polish Rifle Ben is not. Way to go kid! As crappy as this team has been, it would still be a helluva win on the road w/out Curry and Hinrich and a banged up Deng


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

For now i think our best lineup would be chandler, Ben, Duhon, Deng, and AD


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> Ben might go for 40 points tonite


Sure hope so - ROM is on the line and we're playing a ROM contender in Emeka!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

O Ya Lets Have Pike Settin Up The Offense With Pargo This Should Be Intresting


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

2 stupid fouls for ben


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AD with 6 boards already!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullet said:


> Sure hope so - ROM is on the line and we're playing a ROM contender in Emeka!



Which makes me VERY angry. I'm supposed to be in charlotte tonight watching this game. My stupid family couldn't make up their mind on whether they were going tonight and their indecision cost me a night of watching the bulls live. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Will Deng, Curry, Hinrich play tomorrow?
> 
> Got I hope at least two of them play tomorrow, since I can finally see a game on TV. What is wrong with Curry? Is it still his knee (that got banged up a few days ago)?
> 
> Man, this is the worse time of the season to get hurt/sick.



eddy has "flu-like" symptoms.

bobcat announcers were saying he looked fine at the shootaround today. so who knows? also said the bulls trainers are being very conservative with hinrich in terms of ok'ing him to play cause the bulls need him healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great - our only good available scorer in foul trouble...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

What a 1st Q for AD , he has 8 pts and 6 rbds!!

Thats 32 pts and 24 brd for 4 Q's :biggrin:


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

these refs I swear


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo with the blocking foul at the buzzer. Shooting two? bleh.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullet said:


> What a 1st Q for AD , he has 8 pts and 6 rbds!!
> 
> Thats 32 pts and 24 brd for 4 Q's :biggrin:



We may need all of that to win tonight....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pike has to do better than 1-4 to be worthy of playing time for us , otherwise I'd rather see Grif on Floor!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Really ticky tack call by the refs. I hope they took note when watching the replay.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Which makes me VERY angry. I'm supposed to be in charlotte tonight watching this game. My stupid family couldn't make up their mind on whether they were going tonight and their indecision cost me a night of watching the bulls live. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


stupid family! F!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> stupid family! F!


No kidding.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Charlotte is doing well against us. They did win over the Heat.... WOW Jannero at the baseline with a crazy jumper!

Nice steal by Pargo.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eek. Pargo running the break looked like he was moving in quicksand. 

Nice job beating the shot clock earlier though.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Pargo with 4pts & 4ast in 6 minutes.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

our offense tonight looks about as organized as a monkey **** fight in the zoo

Were still gonna win tho


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

shagmopdog said:


> our offense tonight looks about as organized as a monkey **** fight in the zoo
> 
> Were still gonna win tho


 I wish we had a point guard who can control such an offense. Where?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

shagmopdog said:


> our offense tonight looks about as organized as a monkey **** fight in the zoo
> 
> Were still gonna win tho


With no curry_ and_ hinrich what can you expect?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I wish we had a point guard who can control such an offense. Where?


Pargo is stepping up big. If they win tonight, they will be 5-0 without Captain Kirk.

Trade Kirk! Pargo can run the show...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pargo playing well for us - 7 pts 5 asts and 1 stl

We need his offense tonight , hope he hits it tonight like he did in the end of last season...


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> Pargo is stepping up big. If they win tonight, they will be 5-0 without Captain Kirk.
> 
> Trade Kirk! Pargo can run the show...


Pargo cant run it that long, he moves it too fast.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Who's on the floor right now : Duhon, Griffin, Othella, Davis, Pargo. now Ben is in for Pargo.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Our Vet bigs coming out strong tonight to cover up for softy!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> Pargo cant run it that long, he moves it too fast.


Othella is a great low post presence and is a better rebounder.

Trade Curry!

Get my drift? :angel:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG whenever Ben comes in, the first thing he always has to do is turn the ball over. EVERY TIME.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

To many fouls!

and 9 to's already!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Stupid turnover - the 10th


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

flagarant foul on AD. turnover AD, traveling Othella.

For a veteran group, they are making dumb mistakes.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Our TOs have given Charlotte 5 more FGA and 7 more FTA, and that's with us having 1 more offensive board.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Ben Gordon might just be the worst passer and have the lowest basketball IQ on our team. And some people still think he's a future PG. Good luck on that.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> flagarant foul on AD. turnover AD, traveling Othella.
> 
> For a veteran group, they are making dumb mistakes.


the flagrant was BS, but I'll agree w/ the rest. Primo was hooking AD pretty good and got out muscled all the way to the floor.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Ben Gordon might just be the worst passer and have the lowest basketball IQ on our team. And some people still think he's a future PG. Good luck on that.


I'd say that Othella, Chandler, and Curry are all worse passers.

Gordon needs maturity time (to get used to the NBA game). This is why he is not starting. His basketball IQ needs to catch up with his footspeed.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy has the flu (is it the flu again right) twice every year!

So it's 1 of 2:

He has an immuned system of a baby

Or he's just a baby who cannot play with a broken nail


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson has 8 boards in 10 minutes!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bickerstaff called a timeout to run THAT?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> Othella is a great low post presence and is a better rebounder.
> 
> Trade Curry!
> 
> Get my drift? :angel:


Perfectly. :clap:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> Ben Gordon might just be the worst passer and have the lowest basketball IQ on our team. And some people still think he's a future PG. Good luck on that.


I wouldn't say he's a PG , but he's far from a bad passer as I see it.

In fact - I think once he's out of the Rookie slump turnover time , he'll be considered a good passer!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> the flagrant was BS, but I'll agree w/ the rest. Primo was hooking AD pretty good and got out muscled all the way to the floor.


It looked like AD got hit in the package when he was setting the screen right before he got the flagrant on Brezec, it was definitely intentional to send a message.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Othella is a great low post presence and is a better rebounder.
> 
> Trade Curry!
> 
> Get my drift? :angel:


I hope we're a fabulous 2-5 w/o him after tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're close to up 10 in this game if we could just take care of the ball. 12 turnovers :sour:. And its not 1 or 2 guyz, everybody is making bad passes. I know Bobcats' BAD defense can be tempting for players to be a little cute.....but it ain't working tonight. So just chest passes, please.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

17 bobcat points off bulls turnovers!

:sour:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The D is fine holding them to 0.395 fg% (took only one 3p)

We are in control of the boards 28-21

and the game is tied with those dam 12 TO's


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

anybody knows if eddy will play tomorrow?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm trying to watch LOST here and they show Ben Gordon Comcast onDemand commercial on ABC.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> anybody knows if eddy will play tomorrow?


Probably will have the monthly period tomorrow!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Not producing offense again - Ben or Pargo have to be on the floor!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Argh! Enough guys getting hurt!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bobcats by four..seesaw game


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

What a ticky tack call on Jannero.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

about time they are putting deng back in
Skiles stop screwing around and put ur best five in


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

AD turns the ball over.....and then lets his man score. Curry would be on teh bench for the rest of the game for that....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Without Pargo we'd have 2 losses against the Bobcats for sure.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng is in pain and playing through it. the fact that he's playing is a miracle.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't see how in a game this physical, the Bobcats only have 10 fouls under 5 minutes left in the 3rd, 2 of those in the last 30 seconds.

At least we've got some coming, 20 FTA to 6? It should even out as WE get the calls against the bad team.

Wow, that's weird to say.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Deng is in pain and playing through it. the fact that he's playing is a miracle.


What's wrong with him??


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben and Pargo bring us back with 2 treys.

*Must not lose to Bobcats!!* 

Injuries or no injuries , away or at home , must take this one for 7th straight.
It's damm stupid winning against Pistons at the Pallace and losing to the Cats...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pargo with his 5th foul!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

bullsville said:


> I don't see how in a game this physical, the Bobcats only have 10 fouls under 5 minutes left in the 3rd, 2 of those in the last 30 seconds.
> 
> At least we've got some coming, 20 FTA to 6? It should even out as WE get the calls against the bad team.
> 
> Wow, that's weird to say.


No one on this bulls team drives to the hole, I think Noc drives to the basket the best sadly. Kirk tries but its not his game, maybe ben should start driving to the lane more especially next year when he gains the "respect" of the refs


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> What's wrong with him??


Sprained his wrist the game 2 nights ago!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> What's wrong with him??


sprained right wrist.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

These ref's ****ing suck!

suck 
suck
suck 
suck


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Refs seem to be watching a different game than I am in the last couple minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh brother. We need a rally.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> pargo with his 5th foul!


I'd let him play it out , he's producing , and we have Ben for closure (I hope)!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Duhon needs to learn how to shoot a jump shot he gets left open all day long and if he became decent (at shooting for an nba player) he could get at least 10 pts a game


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bobcat announcers _reeeaaalllly_ pushing okafor for ROY:

"can you say rookie of the year? blocked shot! slam dunk! energizing the crowd"


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullsville said:


> I don't see how in a game this physical, the Bobcats only have 10 fouls under 5 minutes left in the 3rd, 2 of those in the last 30 seconds.
> 
> At least we've got some coming, 20 FTA to 6? It should even out as WE get the calls against the bad team.
> 
> Wow, that's weird to say.


And we cannot say the Cats deserve more respect than us compared to all the Vet teams that get all the whistles against us , Weird...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks bad - 8 points under!!

Make it 6 with Bens 2 ft's.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

This is a joke with the refs


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyson has been a monster, 12 rebounds and 3 blocks in 18 minutes. If he could get any fouls called on his shots, he'd have a double-double by now.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

shagmopdog said:


> This is a joke with the refs


what's wrong guys?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> what's wrong guys?


If you havnt been watching were getting shafted on a lot of calls and the refs are controling the momentum of this game


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Tyson has been a monster, 12 points and 3 blocks in 18 minutes. If he could get any fouls called on his shots, he'd have a double-double by now.


Impressive!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Knight to wallace oop was purrty.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

OH man nice shot by ben even though they were all over him


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BG heating up...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben with 6 pts in the 4th in 2 minutes!!

I hope the announcers talk about the real ROY now!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Anyone else live in the city? I keep worrying this lightning is going to knock out my cable or power.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Emeka isnt winning games for his team like Gordon is so that should put Gordon over the top for roty


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

take THAT roomie!!!

:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Emeka blocked Ben - I'm sure they'd discuss this one in the post game Phonecall.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullet said:


> Impressive!!


I meant rebounds.

Now he has 5 points, 14 rebounds and 3 blocks in 21 minutes.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Does Gordon really have 19 pts in 14 mins? WOW! and I hope Pargo comes in soon.... Duhon is absolutely non effective on offense. and the NBA refs suck.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Is curry even on the bench right now?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

shagmopdog said:


> Is curry even on the bench right now?


I haven't seen him and he shouldn't be if he's got the flu.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Knight is good at what he does~ he has 15 assists tonight thus far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> bobcat announcers _reeeaaalllly_ pushing okafor for ROY:
> 
> "can you say rookie of the year? blocked shot! slam dunk! energizing the crowd"


We need Ben to just blow up. Then how can the announcers deny Ben for ROY.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pargo for 3!!!!

1p game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pargo!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nevermind. Pargo is going bobcat huntin. He's the thorn on their side.

Where have all the Pargo haters gone?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Who said earlier pargo was the reason we beat the bobcats everytime


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Back to back threes for pargo gives the bulls an 86-84 lead with 4:28 left in the fourth i believe.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullet said:


> Pargo for 3!!!!
> 
> 1p game.


And anotherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Whoa, Pargo and Ben ! niice.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Pargo!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

In a few years, Duhon will be Brevin Knight. Neither one can shoot a lick but they sure can find the open man.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2 more points for Ben and he'd have dd scoring in the 4th for the 21st time(or 22nd)!!

and He's a Rook


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Whoa, Pargo and Ben ! niice.


They have 35 pts and 10 assists between them.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Around the League *

Atlanta 81 Washington 79

Dallas 91 Boston 80

Detroit 49 Sacramento 44


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella offensive foul.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson is Vacuming the Boards with 15 in 20 minutes (and 3 blks 1 stl)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brevin and Tyson going after each other.. uh oh.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

bullsville said:


> In a few years, Duhon will be Brevin Knight. Neither one can shoot a lick but they sure can find the open man.


Nice comparison. The brevin knights of the nba stick around for a long time and will always catch on some where.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Whoa!!! I don'[t think Knight can take Chandler. What's that about? Let's eject Knight and give us some free throws!


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

Do you guys watch the game on TV?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Whoever held Chandler back may have saved the game for us

Nevermind thats a horse**** call and these ref's are a bunch of dirty *******s


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OH MY GOD. Chandler gets tossed. This is going to be HARD!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Chandler tossed. This is not good.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

What the heck? Chandler ejected? What on God's earth for? This is craaaaaaazy. We better win now. This is horse crap.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These bobcats piss me off.... I wanna punch Knight and Primo Brezec in the ****in face.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> What the heck? Chandler ejected? What on God's earth for? This is craaaaaaazy. We better win now. This is horse crap.


Damn right that is we better fired up now


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

At least Knight got also ejected!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Alright well we are going to have to win this with offense.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

How many is that for Gordon in the quarter?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Roy!! Ben Gordon!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

And Ben with DD scoring in the 4th for the 21st time!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben 3!!! Ben another double digit fourth quarter effort


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Ben Gordon!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ben is just amazing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> What the heck? Chandler ejected? What on God's earth for? This is craaaaaaazy. We better win now. This is horse crap.


tyson elbowed knight. breven took exception. elbowed him back after the whistle. tyson then took a swing at him. they both! got tossed.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Are the Charlotte announcers still pushing Emeka for ROY? What did they say?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey you - Charlotte announcers - are'nt you confused about the ROY! :biggrin:


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ben Gorden when its all said and done will be the second best Bull


EVER!


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Gordon with another double digit 4th quarter. That's 21 this season.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> tyson elbowed knight. breven took exception. elbowed him back after the whistle. tyson then took a swing at him. they both! got tossed.


Im not totally sure if Tysons elbow on him was intentional at all and Tyson never got to go after him cuz i think pargo? held him back


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Are the Charlotte announcers still pushing Emeka for ROY? What did they say?



They said, hi we are homers, we suck and Ben Gorden Owns us!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> Ben Gorden when its all said and done will be the second best Bull
> 
> 
> EVER!


Offensively.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone see Around the Horn today.

They asked who was Rookie of the Year in the showdown.

The other guy said that Emeka Okafor deserves rookie of the year, he said that the scoring was even and Emeka Okafor leads Ben Gordon in every other statistical category and has 37 double doubles. Then jay Marriotti just says Ben Gordon, 20 double digit scoring 4th quarters, more then Iverson, Kobe, McGrady. Ben Gordon is on a Bulls team that is going to be in the playoffs, while Emeka Okafor is going to be on something the Bulls are familiar to.

Owned!

BG for roy.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

I hate this Wallace guy!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

shagmopdog said:


> Im not totally sure if Tysons elbow on him was intentional at all and Tyson never got to go after him cuz i think pargo? held him back


no it really wasn't. but the refs didn't see it that way. :|


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OT: Hawks going head to head with Wizards in Washington.

87-87 4:44 left

Go Hawks!


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> tyson elbowed knight. breven took exception. elbowed him back after the whistle. tyson then took a swing at him. they both! got tossed.


I hope he won't get a suspension from the league, cause with Curry and Hinrich out, this would be fatal.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon is getting doubled and tripled team and still nailing everything. When he was wide open for his last three though he missed it.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Minny 7-0 run by cats untill Ben scored!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Why the F would anyone leave to help on Jason freaking Hart?

He's the one guy you WANT to shoot the ball, not Okafor or Brezec or Wallace. Ridiculously bad defense.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> tyson elbowed knight. breven took exception. elbowed him back after the whistle. tyson then took a swing at him. they both! got tossed.


Thanks Miz. Sounds like the angles we got missed the big action. Tyson should know better than to take a swing at this stage in the game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Down by 2!

This will be a nasty loss if it ends like this - Nasty!


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

sorry i havent really been followin...wheres curry?


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, dont lose this game.
Wiz-Hawks game is tied at 89-89.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Ben...what can I say? My god.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

snap!

Charlotte announcers:

Ben Gordon is, "Changing votes with every shot." Referring to the ROY.

"Hes not making a case, hes making a statement."


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

southpark said:


> sorry i havent really been followin...wheres curry?


I think Curry's out with a flu.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Wallace - a 25% 3p shooter , hit 3/3. Dammmmmm


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Hinrichs Defense on Wallace would have made a huge difference tonight.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ben Is God!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Freakin ice water.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

dagger By Ben Gordon!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Thats our Rookie of the year boy!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

cold-blooded. the real ROY>


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BEN GORDON!! SINGLE HANDINGLY WINNING US THE GAME!!! **** Charlotte... **** Emeka.... Gordon is ROY.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

statement game by Ben.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Charlotte play by play man:

"Changing votes with every shot."

Yup.

Props to me, didn't I say to let Jason Hart HAVE the shot?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BEN is GOD and nobody EVER talk abt trading him again.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben is Nuts!

20 in the 4th!

Thats a lot for a whole game!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gordon is unbelievably clutch. Some of these shots he's hitting are insane.


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

How many points did Gordon score in the 4th this game (already)?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

shagmopdog said:


> dagger By Ben Gordon!


Not quite yet.

By the way gordon tied his career high with 31 i believe.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wut r those Charlotte announcers sayin now? Pieces of ****... this game has me riled up.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*ben gordon! ROY!*


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Like I said before Ben Gordon wins his team games while Emeka does not!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Future said:


> BEN GORDON!! SINGLE HANDINGLY WINNING US THE GAME!!! **** Charlotte... **** Emeka.... Gordon is ROY.


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:

I promise to never suggest trading Ben Gordon again. 
I promise to never suggest trading Ben Gordon again. 
I promise to never suggest trading Ben Gordon again. 
I promise to never suggest trading Ben Gordon again. 
I promise to never suggest trading Ben Gordon again. 
I promise to never suggest trading Ben Gordon again. 
I promise to never suggest trading Ben Gordon again. 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> BEN is GOD and nobody EVER talk abt trading him again.


There is no God.

But I agree anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 24, 2005)

It was one thing early in the season when he was coming in and doing this in the 4th quarter.

But now, everyone expects him to come in and take over in the 4th quarter, and he's _still_ doing it.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Omfg.

That three was pretty damn deep and now his new career high is 34, four point lead with 21.7 left in the game.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Omgggggggggggg!!!!!!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

omg Ben Ben Ben Ben


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

What a exciting game in the end..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

jesus christ. holy ****.

excuse my language.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh. My. God.

Who is the Rookie of the Year?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Take That Emeka!!!!!!!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

OMG Gordon!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

With that shot, Ben Gordon tells Primo Brezec to **** himself!!! That shoulda been and 1, that ***** Primo hit him on the wrist.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ben Gordon has scored the last 15 points. 21 points in the forth quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Absolutely ridiculous. 18 in the 4th.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

geez


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good news:

Celts Lost in Boston to Mavs.

Hawks 91-91 in washington 2 minutes to play.

Go Hawks!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*BEN GORDON!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

Ben With Another 3?!?!?!

Who Wanted To Trade Him?!?!


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

This is unbelievable...I hope he'll get the ROY Award.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

My family cost me the chance to see this game live.

Those ****ERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

OMG.. Ben is SICK!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

34 pts in 23 min under the gun? what a freaking gamer!!!!! 

turns out we may not need Eddy, Tyson OR Kirk :banana:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

roy!!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Ha They Fouled Ben So He Can Get Some More Points


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We can thank Ben for this Win. He single-handely defeated the Bobcats tonight.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Just tremendous individual confidence and ability. Ben didn't even pass to anybody, which might have been a bad thing on another night. But he won the game for us, again.


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

ANOTHER W!!!!!!

7 in a row i believe?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Honestly, what are the Charlotte announcers sayin now? Gordon ROY!!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

On a personal note, here's the best part: 
Ben Gordon is on my fantasy team and I needed a miracle game from Ben (or another one of my lower fantasy scorers) tonight to win my week and qualify for the fantasy playoffs. 

Ben may have just won me the chance to earn some BANK. 

I love you, Ben. I don't care if my fantasy team wins because the BULLS WIN!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

bullet said:


> There is no God.
> 
> But I agree anyway :biggrin:


I know you meant no offense, but this is uncalled for. 

Enjoy the game.


----------



## Eminjay (Mar 31, 2005)

How many points in the 4th quartar?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Future said:


> Honestly, what are the Charlotte announcers sayin now? Gordon ROY!!!!


 inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben with 22 in the 4th - I remember Zeke doing it at his time , he was a much better player than GM.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

On the first day, God made Bill Russell and Wilt Chamberlain. He saw what he made, it was good, but he was not quite satisfied.

On the second day, God evented Oscar Robinson and the triple double. He saw what he made, it was good, but he was not quite satisfied.

On the third day, God made Kareem Abdul-Jabaar, the NBA All-Time Scoring Leader. He saw what he made, it was good, but he was not quite satisfied. 

On the fourth day, God made Larry Bird and Magic Johnson, a rivalry was born. He saw what he made, it was good, but he was not quite satisfied.

On the fifth day, God made Michael Jordan, the best yet. He saw what he made, it was good, but he was not quite satisfied.

On the sixth day, God made Kobe Bryant, Kobe sinned. He saw what he made, it was bad, he was disgusted.

On the 7th day, God made Ben Gordon. He saw what he made, it was good, he was finally satisfied and took a rest.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Atlanta Might Beat Washington Only Losing By 2 With Like 1 Minute Left


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

<marquee>*39!!!!!!!!*</marquee>


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> On the first day, God made Bill Russell and Wilt Chamberlain. He saw what he made, it was good, but he was not quite satisfied.
> 
> On the second day, God evented Oscar Robinson and the triple double. He saw what he made, it was good, but he was not quite satisfied.
> 
> ...



Fixed for ya...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice W with all injuries.

Ben is nothing less than amazing.

I smell a HKF visit in our Forum , Maybe some thread bumped :wink:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

nice game by the bulls and an amamzing game by gordon... can u say rookie of the year :biggrin:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Wow, what a great road win! Ben's 4th quarter heroics never cease to amaze me! On to Cleveland!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben production in 23 freakin minutes:

35 points (11-17) with 6-8 3p shots
3 boards
5 asts (to who ever said he's a bad passer)
2 stls


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> I know you meant no offense, but this is uncalled for.
> 
> Enjoy the game.



Meh, there was nothing inappropriate with what he said. How about we just enjoy an incredible victory?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> I know you meant no offense, but this is uncalled for.
> 
> Enjoy the game.


No offense of course , every man with his belief.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

bullet said:


> Ben production in 23 freakin minutes:
> 
> 35 points (11-17) with 6-8 3p shots
> 3 boards
> ...



That's pretty efficient!

Does anyone know what the Charlotte announcers had to say after he was done torching their team throughout the 4th quarter and carrying his *playoff bound* team to their 39th victory? Emeka's been impressive but Ben deserves R.O.Y. after all of his 4th quarter heroics this year on a playoff team.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

To me "there is no God" is no more offensive than "Ben is God", they are both blasphemy aren't they?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Future said:


> Honestly, what are the Charlotte announcers sayin now? Gordon ROY!!!!



anyone....anyone???


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> How about we just enjoy an incredible victory?



Agreed, don't want to take it there.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> To me "there is no God" is no more offensive than "Ben is God", they are both blasphemy aren't they?


Yes. And the references to god really have no place in this thread. Not because I don't believe in him (in fact, I DO BELIEVE), but because any and all discussions about the possibility of a supreme being of any kind, is a sure fire way to incite an inflammatory exchange on any message board in any thread. Lets just stick to kissing ben gordons arse for the rest of the night. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Man I still wish we'd have drafted that big 2 guard named Iguodala at the #3 like so many of us (cough not me cough) wanted to. Ummmm can you say AI part deux.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

bullet said:


> No offense of course , every man with his belief.


Sure. That's why I mentioned it to you. I knew you didn't mean anything by it.

A pretty other worldly game by Gordon, nonetheless. Yeesh! I didn't see it, but that box score is wild. 

His ability to focus when he HAS to is incredible.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon clutch shots at the end. 5.4 mb 

Also looking at that Tyson scuffle replay, Brevin was grabbing his leg with his feet, then held Tyson's foot when he was getting away from him. Then Brevin gave him a forearm. After that Tyson gave him a jab and that's when the refs blew the whistle.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullsville said:


> To me "there is no God" is no more offensive than "Ben is God", they are both blasphemy aren't they?


Why is it offensive at all??

I'm not telling anyone not to believe , I'm just saying what I think.

So if I think there is no god (and as some of U know I live in the Hollyland) , can I say it's offensive that people say there is a God. The coin has 2 sides and everyone can believe in whatever the hell they want to.

Surely not lookink to offend anyone , but people have to realise there are lots of athiests around , then why should they be offended by those beliefs , just as I'm not offended by believers.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

In other news,

Our bench outscored our starters -- by a lot: 65, 37! Has a bench ever out scored starters by such a wide margin? 


STARTERS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
Andres Nocioni, SF	21	2-7	0-0	0-0	1	3	4	0	0	1	2	4	4
Antonio Davis, FC	30	3-7	0-0	2-2	3	7	10	2	0	1	2	2	8
Othella Harrington, PF	33	7-14	0-0	2-2	3	5	8	2	0	0	3	4	16
Chris Duhon, PG	26	0-5	0-3	0-0	1	0	1	3	0	0	2	4	0
Eric Piatkowski, GF	19	3-7	2-2	1-2	1	0	1	2	1	0	1	2	9
BENCH MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
Luol Deng, GF	29	3-8	0-0	0-0	1	5	6	4	0	1	2	1	6
Ben Gordon, G	23	11-17	6-8	7-8	1	2	3	5	2	0	3	2	35
Jannero Pargo, PG	26	6-10	4-6	0-0	0	1	1	5	1	0	1	5	16
Tyson Chandler, PF	25	2-6	0-0	2-3	4	11	15	1	1	3	3	0	6
Adrian Griffin, GF	8	1-3	0-0	0-0	1	2	3	1	1	0	1	0	2
Eddy Curry, C	DNP FLU LIKE SYMPTOMS
Kirk Hinrich, G	DNP LEFT HAMSTRING STRAIN
TOTALS FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
38-84	12-19	14-17	16	36	52	25	6	6	20	24	102


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

something is wrong with the vid spongy.

'windows media has an unknown error'

your vids usually work for me as well.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Ben Gordon clutch shots at the end. 5.4 mb
> 
> Also looking at that Tyson scuffle replay, Brevin was grabbing his leg with his feet, then held Tyson's foot when he was getting away from him. Then Brevin gave him a forearm. After that Tyson gave him a jab and that's when the refs blew the whistle.


As usual, you RULE. :clap: :clap:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Ben Gordon clutch shots at the end. 5.4 mb
> 
> Also looking at that Tyson scuffle replay, Brevin was grabbing his leg with his feet, then held Tyson's foot when he was getting away from him. Then Brevin gave him a forearm. After that Tyson gave him a jab and that's when the refs blew the whistle.


Boy you're quick today!

Thanx Spongy.

Haha - Ben Backpaddled all the way to the bench - smiling :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bobcat sideline reporter with ben after the game asking him "how do you do it":

_i thank God for my gifts_...or something like that. 

said he was really not thinking about winning it, but about getting the team home court advantage in the playoffs!!



~~

the cat announcers were just relentless in their hype for okafor all game saying the organization was really pushing for it. all the double doubles. blah blah blah. 

the fourth quarter they weren't saying that as much. 

"if i had a hat, i'd tip it to ben gordon right now"

"statement game for gordon"


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Ben Gordon tonight: 11/17, 35 pts
Gilbert Arenas tonight: 11/17, 36 pts

It'd be cool to see these going have a showdown in the playoffs.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What the hell... Bulls are stayin in Charlotte tonight cuz their plane is broke. This is bad news for tomorrow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The team's plane is broke...they have a game tommorow....


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

That's the best video ever. Thank you. Ben Gordon = Superman.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's the most unbelievable thing I've seen in the NBA this season after T-mac's 13 in 35. Remember when Bird said "it was God disguised as Michael Jordan" after he dropped 63 on them. Awaiting something similar from........well, Bickerstaff. That was F'N ridiculous. Did he set the 4th qtr record for a Bull? I will be surprised if MJ had a 22+ 4th qtr.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> something is wrong with the vid spongy.
> 
> 'windows media has an unknown error'
> 
> your vids usually work for me as well.


re-download it. You were downloading it while I was uploading so you didn't get a finished product.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> That's the most unbelievable thing I've seen in the NBA this season after T-mac's 13 in 35. Remember when Bird said "it was God disguised as Michael Jordan" after he dropped 63 on them. Awaiting something similar from........well, Bickerstaff. That was F'N ridiculous. Did he set the 4th qtr record for a Bull? I will be surprised if MJ had a 22+ 4th qtr.



Are you serious? All the 50+ and 60+ games MJ had, and a 22+ point explosion in the 4th would surprise you?? :clown:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> the cat announcers were just relentless in their hype for okafor all game saying the organization was really pushing for it. all the double doubles. blah blah blah.


I guess it's not surprising. The Bobcats don't have anything else to hang their hat on this year. There's nothing else down there to be happy about.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

How about some props for Othella? Steps in for Eddy at the last minute and gives us 32 minutes, 16 points and 8 rebounds.

Thanks must go out to Jamal, if not for him wanting a little more jack, Othella wouldn't be a Bull. Thanks very much again, OH has been about all you could ask for out of a 9th man.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for vid Spongy, I missed the 2nd half entirely.

Pike is the best cheerleader this team has had since Cliff Levingston. Always something new..... starts out on one knee, does a masked karate punch 20 seconds later (and he's the first to hi-five Gordon off the bench)... plus he goes back to the steady two fisted pump in the air (his go-to move really)... pats Gordon's butt with 21 seconds to go... this guy is good.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

yeah, that was it, spongy. thanks!!!!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

bullsville said:


> How about some props for Othella? Steps in for Eddy at the last minute and gives us 32 minutes, 16 points and 8 rebounds.
> 
> <b>Thanks must go out to Jamal, if not for him wanting a little more jack, Othella wouldn't be a Bull. </b> Thanks very much again, OH has been about all you could ask for out of a 9th man.


Hey, Bullsville I think you know where I stand as for Jamal. But this is so uncalled for. I know you only meant it for fun. But let's not go there, OK?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow. Comcast asked a legit Bulls poll question (not involving Stacey King) 

What would you rather have?

56% - A healthy Kirk Hinrich 
44% - Homecourt advantage in the playoffs

Hey tonight was the first night Comcast Sportsnet on Dish network, right?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

superdave said:


> Thanks for vid Spongy, I missed the 2nd half entirely.
> 
> Pike is the best cheerleader this team has had since Cliff Levingston. Always something new..... starts out on one knee, does a masked karate punch 20 seconds later (and he's the first to hi-five Gordon off the bench)... plus he goes back to the steady two fisted pump in the air (his go-to move really)... pats Gordon's butt with 21 seconds to go... this guy is good.


 lets not get carried away. you show me images of pike on one knee leading the pre-game cheer. stars huddled around him, and the like. then I'll be ready to bestow props. Until then, hes at most J.V. . . cliff livingston was an innovater.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame audio 1.90mb 4:09 min


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

bullsville said:


> How about some props for Othella? Steps in for Eddy at the last minute and gives us 32 minutes, 16 points and 8 rebounds.
> 
> Thanks must go out to Jamal, if not for him wanting a little more jack, Othella wouldn't be a Bull. Thanks very much again, OH has been about all you could ask for out of a 9th man.


 Well, Jamal's actually getting a lot more money by being in New York. He wouldn't have gotten that Jay-Z commercial without it, I bet. 

But yeah, Othella has been amazing. He's been worth 3-4 games by filling in for injured big men.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pargo also deserves the props.

With all the Ben Hype , with is understandable to say the least , Pargo had A 16 point game (6-10 fg) with 4-6 3p and 5 asts in 27 minutes.
His 5 pf's show he even gave some effort on D.

And yes Bullsville - Othella as well with 16 and 8 produced as usual nearly when Eddy is out.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> lets not get carried away. you show me images of pike on one knee leading the pre-game cheer. stars huddled around him, and the like. then I'll be ready to bestow props. Until then, hes at most J.V. . . cliff livingston was an innovater.


That was a different era. Cliff had MJ, Pike has Gordon. Cliff had the flair, the pregame speeches (was anyone listening really?), and ate the pine during the playoffs sans a few minutes versus the Lakers. Pike has the consistency, always the first guy off the bench smiling and the camera finds its way to him each and every time, and he even gets some meaningful burn from time to time.

Will Pike ever reach Livingston-esque levels and be featured on Sports Illustrated commercials? Probably not. But he's out best cheerleader since the Dynasty. That karate punch was damn innovative tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

For once, can we leave Jamal FREAKIN OUT OF THIS????? Geez.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

superdave said:


> That was a different era. Cliff had MJ, Pike has Gordon. Cliff had the flair, the pregame speeches (was anyone listening really?), and ate the pine during the playoffs sans a few minutes versus the Lakers. Pike has the consistency, always the first guy off the bench smiling and the camera finds its way to him each and every time, and he even gets some meaningful burn from time to time.
> 
> Will Pike ever reach Livingston-esque levels and be featured on Sports Illustrated commercials? Probably not. But he's out best cheerleader since the Dynasty. That karate punch was damn innovative tonight.


 haha.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm still laughing at Bickerstaff. Memphis ran 3 guys at Ben to make him give the ball up. All Ben had to worry about tonight was Keith Bogans.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> Hey, Bullsville I think you know where I stand as for Jamal. But this is so uncalled for. I know you only meant it for fun. But let's not go there, OK?


I appreciate the thought, and yeah you are probably right. 

But I was right, too...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullet said:


> Pargo also deserves the props.
> 
> With all the Ben Hype , with is understandable to say the least , Pargo had A 16 point game (6-10 fg) with 4-6 3p and 5 asts in 27 minutes.
> His 5 pf's show he even gave some effort on D.
> ...


My bad, Pargo came up huge for sure. He hit some big shots and played very well on defense, too.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

superdave said:


> Will Pike ever reach Livingston-esque levels and be featured on Sports Illustrated commercials? Probably not. But he's out best cheerleader since the Dynasty. That karate punch was damn innovative tonight.


Sometimes I think the last six years were punishment for the love our pine-riders got during the championship years. When Cliff Livingston graces SI, something has gone amiss. When Bill Wennington has a sandwich at McD's something is amuck. When Randy Brown signed that contract, someone was led astray. . . I could continue. Perhaps the Polish karate-punch is the first signs of the universe's rotation shifting?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> I'm still laughing at Bickerstaff. Memphis ran 3 guys at Ben to make him give the ball up. All Ben had to worry about tonight was Keith Bogans.


And Primoz Brezec a couple of times.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Wow. Comcast asked a legit Bulls poll question (not involving Stacey King)
> 
> What would you rather have?
> 
> ...


how about this? would you rather have the sixth seed? we'd still have home court, and we avoid the Heat in the second round :raised_ey


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:
 

> For once, can we leave Jamal FREAKIN OUT OF THIS????? Geez.


 :greatjob:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

superdave said:


> That was a different era. Cliff had MJ, Pike has Gordon. Cliff had the flair, the pregame speeches (was anyone listening really?), and ate the pine during the playoffs sans a few minutes versus the Lakers. Pike has the consistency, always the first guy off the bench smiling and the camera finds its way to him each and every time, and he even gets some meaningful burn from time to time.
> 
> Will Pike ever reach Livingston-esque levels and be featured on Sports Illustrated commercials? Probably not. But he's out best cheerleader since the Dynasty. That karate punch was damn innovative tonight.


Just for you SD The Pike Punch full motion 758kb


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Just for you SD The Pike Punch full motion 758kb


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This plane situation freaking stinks. Even if Curry and Kirk come back, I can't see us winning a game when we're traveling the day of and Cleveland's tucked into their beds at suites at the Ritz right now.

Nice little capsule on Ben and the Bulls during a timeout during PHI-PHX.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I think it's time for JR to invest in a new plane- the *Ted Danson plane*.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok I've been pumped about the Cavs Bulls game for a long time. It'll be the second Bulls game I'll see on TV this year (other than the highlights Spongy loads for us, Thanks). 

I would love for our team to be healthy to watch them all play at full strength. Does anyone know the status of Curry (flu), Hinrich (hamstring), or Chandler (fight) for tomorrow? Will Tyson get a suspension, or just a fine? Is it a one game suspension? B/c if it's a one gamer, we will be VERY short handed tomorrow if all three are not playing. 

This game was huge for us, and Thank God we got Ben. I was not sure how good he would be for when we drafted him, but he has been amazing. He is our Closer - Gagne or Mariano, haha. 

God, I hope Eddy, Kirk, and Tyson play tomorrow. Anyone know their status, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I think it's time for JR to invest in a new plane- the *Ted Danson plane*.


 I don't get it. You're humor is too old for me.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I think it's time for JR to invest in a new plane- the *Ted Danson plane*.


He's no Ted Danson.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Ok I've been pumped about the Cavs Bulls game for a long time. It'll be the second Bulls game I'll see on TV this year (other than the highlights Spongy loads for us, Thanks).
> 
> I would love for our team to be healthy to watch them all play at full strength. Does anyone know the status of Curry (flu), Hinrich (hamstring), or Chandler (fight) for tomorrow? Will Tyson get a suspension, or just a fine? Is it a one game suspension? B/c if it's a one gamer, we will be VERY short handed tomorrow if all three are not playing.
> 
> ...


I guess Eddy and Tyson will play. Not sure about Kirk.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> He's no Ted Danson.


He's not even Ted Knight.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_...k1ODYxOTQ4BHNlYwN0aA--?gid=2005033030&prov=ap 

CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- Ben Gordon showed Emeka Okafor why the Rookie of the Year award is still up for grabs.

Gordon scored 22 of his career-high 35 points in the fourth quarter Wednesday night to lead the Chicago Bulls to their seventh straight win, 102-99 over the Charlotte Bobcats.

Gordon drained a tie-breaking 3-pointer with 42.8 seconds left, then gave Chicago a 101-97 lead on another 3 with 21.7 seconds left.

``I was just feeling it,'' said Gordon, who scored the Bulls' final 16 points. ``I was getting good looks, I was freeing myself up, and all I needed was a split second.'' 

``I thought they outplayed us most of the game, but Ben just got hot down the stretch,'' Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. ``He's a very, very good shooter. There are very few guys who can shoot like him and that are not afraid to take big shots.''

*Okafor has been considered by many to be the front runner for the rookie award, but now may be overtaken by his former college teammate at Connecticut.

``When Ben gets in a zone, he just turns it on,'' Okafor said. ``I was with him for three years, so I've seen everything.'' *

Charlotte point guard Brevin Knight and Chicago forward Tyson Chandler were ejected after getting tangled up going for a loose ball with 5:22 left. Both began shoving each other, and Chandler cocked his arm but was restrained by teammates.

``He grabbed my leg when I ran to the ball,'' Chandler said. ``I tried to kick him off my leg, get him off of me.''

``It was just two guys getting a little heated,'' Knight said. ``I don't know if it warranted an ejection.'' 

Skiles said Hinrich remains day-to-day. ``He felt like he was better today, but he's still not close,'' Skiles said. ...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Just for you SD The Pike Punch full motion 758kb


That is a thing of beauty. Thanks spongy!!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> I guess Eddy and Tyson will play. Not sure about Kirk.


Thanks. I hope Eddy is 100% and gives a MONSTER effort like he has the past week and half. Z owned us last time, he had 30+ pts. We need Eddy to attack, like a young Shaq again. 

Tyson vs Gooden will be a good match up. Both are good rebounders. We'll need Tyson to do his thing tomorrow. I think we beat them if The Towers have a good game.

Man Ben saved our behind tonight. Jannero did good, and our veteran big man have been very stable. We can rely on them night in and out to give some contribution. 

Hopefully on Sat, this game isn't close.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Just for you SD The Pike Punch full motion 758kb


you can't be quite sure if the clip is in slow-motion or real speed. one might say Pike's kung-fu speed is deceptively fast. . . quite the optical allusion. yeah, hes got skillz.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

bullsville said:


> He's not even Ted Knight.


 I still don't get it. Seriously, explain!


----------



## MrHonorama (Feb 14, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> I'm still laughing at Bickerstaff. Memphis ran 3 guys at Ben to make him give the ball up. All Ben had to worry about tonight was Keith Bogans.


I'm glad someone else noticed this -- not to take away from Ben, but at what point do you realize that when he's in Human Torch mode, and the other two top scorers are out of the game, that maybe you double team him? While I'm sure that Pargo and Deng are not afraid to take a big shot, I'd take my chances with them.

BTW -- Pargo has improved a lot defensively -- Duhon, for whatever reason, seems to have trouble keeping Brevin Knight in front of him -- Pargo was a bit better. Though his playing time has been spotty, Pargo has finally shown this season that he belongs in the league for a while.


----------



## TysonForPresident (Oct 25, 2004)

What a great game by the underhanded Bulls team. Pargo, Othella, AD and especially Gordon and Chandler all stepped up against a gritty Bobcats team.

I was just watching NBA Fastbreak and they mentioned scoring in limited minutes. They said that since 1960 Quentyn Dailey (sp?) had the most points in a game with 23 minutes or less of playing time. He had 38.

Ben was close, real close.

Ben's a stud.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Wow. Comcast asked a legit Bulls poll question (not involving Stacey King)
> 
> What would you rather have?
> 
> ...


It only showed the game available on League Pass. The last I checked, the channel was going to be available on April 20th.

If it was on, I missed the first half, but I did go over to a buddy's house to watch the second half. Ben's performance was really amazing.

Great step up effort by the team as well after the Tyson ejection (which was ridiculous in my opinion). Both should have been called for a double foul or double technical. The game was physical but nowhere near out of control.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> I still don't get it. Seriously, explain!


You'd have to watch Seinfeld, the Ted Danson thing is drawn out over a few seasons.

Basically, NBC gives them a private plane, but it almost breaks down and they almost crash.

When they land, they call NBC to see about getting another plane- and "not another cheap piece of crap plane, the Ted Danson plane".


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Looking at the channel guide again, CSNCH is on and running on channel 429. Now I'm really pissed I mised the first half. Anyways, I'll be seeing more Bulls games (at home) than I thought this year.

Thanks for alerting me, spongy! :banana:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls now have 17 road wins.... tied for 2nd with Detroit and behind only Miami in the Eastern Conference. Awesome


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> That's the best video ever. Thank you. Ben Gordon = Superman.


Nah.

Ben Gordon = Mighty Mouse :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> The Bulls vented plenty of frustration during Wednesday’s game.
> 
> *Coach Scott Skiles told some fans behind the scorer’s table to shut up, Andres Nocioni kicked the table walking off the court at the end of the third quarter, then Tyson Chandler was ejected with 4:55 remaining after a scuffle with Charlotte point guard Brevin Knight.*
> 
> ...



that is what happens when men get like that! classic!








http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=27433


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> that is what happens when men get like that! classic!


It's called love
And every cruelty will cloud it
And his lie
True love could never allow it
'Cos it's a lie that we have ceased to believe
We've said goodbye but it won't take its leave

Why should it take the tears of a woman
To see how men are

Perspective
It's no mystery
What you don't know always gets you
It will hurt you and desert you
So you'd better see
That it's a damage ever done by degrees
And some will take eternity to believe

Why should it take the tears of a woman
To see how men are

'Cos love is a giving with no need of return
It lends itself to everything
And maybe one day man will see
That love is a lesson money never taught us to learn
Love is the power to act
Without the premise that there's nothing for free

And sometimes when we're just getting by and getting along
It's like we're scared to see that something is wrong

Why should it take the tears of a woman
To see how men are


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Highlights 14mb 2:02min


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Highlights 14mb 2:02min


 :allhail:



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to spongyfungy again.


----------



## air23 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi, Does anyone have this game on tape or online, I missed it (was working). I like to see it especially the 2nd half if possible. Will really appreciate if someone can post a link or reply to me. Thanks. :boohoo:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> It's called love
> And every cruelty will cloud it
> And his lie
> True love could never allow it
> ...



How's your pottery classes coming along ?


----------

